# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  یک سایت جامع برای دانلود ocx

## vbprogramer

سلام به همه 
خیلی مخلصم
فکر کنم در عنوان سئوال مفهوم را رسانده باشم
یک سایت میخواهم که بتونم از اون ocx دانلود کنم
بازم ممنون :wink:

----------


## علیرضا مداح

www.vbcode.com
در این سایت قسمتی هم برای ocx ها در نظر گرفته شده است .

----------


## acreza

لیست کاملی از فایل های OCX برای دانلود

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

http://www.precisionocx.com
http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Programming/ActiveX

اینجا هم چیزای بدرد بخور پیدا میشه (فقط dll
http://www.dlldump.com

----------

